# Inferno



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

WRI Inferno built at hatteras jacks. $350.00 Very clean and hardly used.













I am in Manteo
Thanks


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Full length?


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Yup. Uncut and full length.


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

what length? lure ratings?


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Trust me, if you don't know what this rod does, then you probably don't need or want it


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Just close this as well. Y'all are tough cookies to sell to. Tried to sell a purglas heaver, a cts 1305, a super seeker, and an inferno with not a nibble. I must be trying sell these at the wrong time of the year lol. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

To be honest man, I want an Inferno, but being in MD, I have no way to get it. 

I didn't want to make an offer that was contingent on "If I can figure out how to pick it up".

If it is still around in the spring, I am interested. If not, good luck with the sale.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Thats cool. I understand. Hit me up in the spring and if I still have it we can figure a way to get it to ya. I'm not in a big hurry to sell it


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

CJS said:


> Will do.


My wife is from Annapolis and we go up periodically throughout the year. U am on obx regularly and could possibly pick it up and get it to you if that helps. Josh


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the offer. When the time is right, I will see if we can all work something out. 

CJ


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I am still interested in the cts.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry but I closed that thread and traded it for a Fusion less than two weeks ago. I've got a 1306 that I will put up here tho if you would be interested in that?


----------

